# Removing paint



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you guy's ever had to remove existing overspray from the foundation of a house all the way around the house? What did you use to do this?


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Lots of factors involved here. How old is the paint? Is paint, primer, or stain? What kind of foundation is it? How badly is it effected (we talking a few inches down from the bottom clap, or the entire foundation)?


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

If it is overspray I am assuming there is some spots here, some spots there. 
Like PVPainter asked, what kind of foundation? Stucco texture? Skim coated? etc.

Goof off maybe? If not, you may just have to paint over it, which may or may not be what your customer wants. Sand blasting is also an option. 

Give us some more details so we can help you out.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The foundation is smooth concrete, the paints been on for about 6 years or so I guess, it's about 4" down from siding or so, but within just a few inches of the ground.They also have a lot of plants around. I really don't want to get too crazy with the power washer and blow things around, plus I know it want take off old paint by itself anyway.If there was something I could apply to foundation that would loosen the old paint up then I could lighty power wash it off.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

they make some pretty serious deck stripers that might remove latex paint and would be more landscape friendly that most strippers. Some of that followed by a PW might do the trick.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

what about just staining the concrete? It would probably be more profitable for you, and at the same time cheaper for the HO. You are risking damaging the plants with chemicals/pressure wash, plus bringing in the equipment to do so. I would probably just try to find a color like deck grey thats close to concrete, put a coat of stain on it, and be done.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

In the end that maybe the only way.I even though about applying paint remover on the wall and laying a sheet of plastic over it to keep it from evaporating and then washing off after it sat for a while.What ever I do It will be based on a t/m anyway wheather it works or not.


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a product at Home Depot that I used this week called Green Strip. Comes in a spray bottle, or can and kinda looks like simple green.

You spray it on and it bubbles off the paint in as little as 5 minutes or as long as 90 minutes. Then pressure wash off. We got some overspray all over a brushed concrete walkway when one of my workers got stupid with the gun.

It was a little bit of work but it cleaned the concrete up with very little discoloration of the concrete.

I told the HO that we did a courtesy pressure washing of his property. Don't know if he bought it but he seemed happy...

Let me know if this product works for you.

James.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Smart thinking. Yeah I will take a look at that product.


----------

